# Aaron Rodgers is an Ass



## Toro (Jan 16, 2011)

Or at least he appears to be acting like one.

Aaron Rodgers has a lot to learn about where his money comes from | ProFootballTalk


----------



## elvis (Jan 16, 2011)

could be a misunderstanding. 

I'm reminded of the Roger Maris "x" incident.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 16, 2011)

Fuckwit.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 16, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> *Fuck*wit.


----------



## Toro (Jan 16, 2011)

elvis said:


> could be a misunderstanding.
> 
> I'm reminded of the Roger Maris "x" incident.



Maybe.

But it doesn't look good.


----------



## elvis (Jan 16, 2011)

Toro said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > could be a misunderstanding.
> ...



no it doesn't.  It didn't look good in 1961, either.


----------



## Modbert (Jan 16, 2011)

On the pyramid of dick moves, this is certainly up there.


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 16, 2011)

It's possible he was in his head and didn't even notice her. Possible.

What's probable is that he saw her, didn't feel like signing yet another autograph, the pink clothes and short hair didn't register, and now he's wishing he had taken the three seconds and avoided this PR issue.

But he shall be quickly forgiven by those faithful to the Cheesehead.


----------



## elvis (Jan 16, 2011)

Modbert said:


> On the pyramid of dick moves, this is certainly up there.



Bob Seger...


----------



## elvis (Jan 16, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> It's possible he was in his head and didn't even notice her. Possible.
> 
> What's probable is that he saw her, didn't feel like signing yet another autograph, the pink clothes and short hair didn't register, and now he's wishing he had taken the three seconds and avoided this PR issue.
> 
> But he shall be quickly forgiven by those faithful to the Cheesehead.



He should take her out to dinner, sign the hat, and give her season tickets for next season.


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 16, 2011)

elvis said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > It's possible he was in his head and didn't even notice her. Possible.
> ...



You know what would have been an epic ass move? If he had flashed the championship belt at her while walking by.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 16, 2011)

Not so fast...

Anna Schmidt meets Aaron Rodgers and the Packers | Cheesehead TV



> A 13-year-old from Horicon, Wis., who received a heart transplant earlier this year, Anna attended a Packers practice in August through the Make-A-Wish Foundation. She received all-pro treatment from the Packers &#8211; Anna got her own locker and jersey, hit the field with the team and Coach Mike McCarthy, posed for a &#8220;Lambeau Leap&#8221; and enjoyed lunch with her favorite players, Al Harris and Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## elvis (Jan 16, 2011)

Paulie said:


> Not so fast...
> 
> Anna Schmidt meets Aaron Rodgers and the Packers | Cheesehead TV
> 
> ...



that was set up.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 16, 2011)

elvis said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Not so fast...
> ...



Yep, what person is going to turn down "Make a Wish"


----------



## Paulie (Jan 16, 2011)

elvis said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Not so fast...
> ...


I know but I guess it just shows that he's not a complete douche.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 16, 2011)

And here he is trying to promote his failed social networking technology company.


----------



## Toro (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, it appears that Aaron Rodgers isn't an ass but is, in fact, a pretty good guy.

An apology to Aaron Rodgers, Packers fans, and Jan Cavanaugh | ProFootballTalk

That'll make it easier to cheer for him when he's lifting the Vince Lombardi trophy in a few weeks.


----------



## Kat (Jan 18, 2011)

Sheesh


----------



## Toro (Aug 16, 2011)

More evidence that Aaron Rodgers is a pretty good guy.



> 5. I think if you're depressed about the current state of athletes -- their greed, their ego, their selfishness -- spend some time around Aaron Rodgers. He's what's right about sports.



Read more: Aaron Rodgers, Colt McCoy, Ryan Mallett among quarterbacks who impressed in NFL preseason games - Peter King - SI.com


----------

